# Shy bladders?



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Just curious if there is any correlation between type and bladder shyness. Couldnt fit all types with 2 responses each, so just went with Temperaments. If dont want to post then that's cool, but am kind of interested in specific types on this. Votes are private.

I'll start off with admitting that I have a shy bladder for some reason. It's not that there is really any reason for this, it's not like it's a really private matter. Everybody has to deposit their waste, and it is a very well known fact that all human beings do this, yet I have no capability of being able to pee when somebody else is in the same room, wtf. 

Is it the invasion of privacy? The unwanted closeness of others (even if doing something completely simple and natural)? I honestly wish I knew why, I don't feel it as being either one of those two questions, as I dont feel it being a privacy issue since it is what we all do and is most natural of almost all other acts the human being carries out; nor is it the fact of others being close, as even though I dont like being around people in general, I don't believe it has anything to do with the fact that I can not pee near them, lol. 

I dk, your thoughts?


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I had friends in high school (strangely SP's as well) that used to turn on the taps in the bathroom and let the water run so that they could pee while there were other people around due to having a shy bladder.
As for me, when I have to pee, I have to pee and nothing is going to stop me from fulfilling that need.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

paper lilies said:


> I had friends in high school (strangely SP's as well) that used to turn on the taps in the bathroom and let the water run so that they could pee while there were other people around due to having a shy bladder.
> As for me, when I have to pee, I have to pee and nothing is going to stop me from fulfilling that need.


Wonder if maybe it's also more of a male problem, as females always have the stall for at least a minor sense of privacy. Guys are 'forced' to use the urinals, which may push more towards shy bladders if the 'personal spac'e is an issue in this.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Roland787 said:


> Wonder if maybe it's also more of a male problem, as females always have the stall for at least a minor sense of privacy. Guys are 'forced' to use the urinals, which may push more towards shy bladders if the 'personal spac'e is an issue in this.


That is true. I don't think I'd be able to pee if we had toilets lined up with no stalls to separate.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

This is one of the weirdest things I have ever seen on Perc..... and that's saying something.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Miss Scarlet said:


> This is one of the weirdest things I have ever seen on Perc..... and that's saying something.


 
K yeah, it's more a guy thing...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Roland787 said:


> K yeah, it's more a guy thing...


What??? How sexist!


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Miss Scarlet said:


> What??? How sexist!


Now that's sexist! To assume that anything a guy says is sexist.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Roland787 said:


> Now that's sexist! To assume that anything a guy says is sexist.


It wasn't just "anything".


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Miss Scarlet said:


> It wasn't just "anything".


Was it the talk of our genitals leaking?


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it. I don't care if people hear me pee. Honestly, I'm probably daydreaming or thinking about something else. I'm not really aware of my surroundings.

But farting and pooping are another matter. XD


----------



## Miss Keks (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to admit I strangely have a shy bladder when a family member is waiting in front of the bathroom door because they need to pee, too. Don't ask me why it's pressuring me, but under pressure I just cannot do it.

On the other hand I have no problems being in the same bathroom with close friends or family members. However with stalls everything is just fine whoever is there outside of it.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Yeah for some reason, just knowing that they're expecting the sound of urine hitting water, it puts an unnecassary pressure on you to provide that, lol.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah it's kind of hit and miss with me, to be honest I kind of prep my bladder before I go in so I'm ready just in case there's someone else in there XD it helps.

Though I will say the absolute hardest time would be pee troughs at stadiums '>_>

There's always that 50-60 year old next to you who just doesn't give a fuck.....*sigh*

I remember one time this year after a classical concert I went to the bathroom and a bunch of the guys were changing out of their tux's in the bathroom and as soon as I walked in and tried to go all the sub conversations died and I seriously could not go after that unless they started to talk again so I was forced to say "Could you guys maybe strike up a loud conversation so I can take a piss...?"

Thankfully they laughed and actually we had a conversation similar to this thread XD


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I was trained for public urination by long car trips where I peed on the side of the road as a child.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Miss Scarlet said:


> What??? How sexist!


It is based on this:


Roland787 said:


> Wonder if maybe it's also more of a male problem, as females always have the stall for at least a minor sense of privacy. Guys are 'forced' to use the urinals, which may push more towards shy bladders if the 'personal spac'e is an issue in this.


and now it is sexist :laughing:



Miss Scarlet said:


> This is one of the weirdest things I have ever seen on Perc..... and that's saying something.


This only proves that you are insensitive because this is a topic of sensitivity.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Zero11 said:


> It is based on this:
> 
> 
> and now it is sexist :laughing:
> ...


And this little rant of yours proves how sensitive you are.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's the guide to our toilet lives everybody.
Stick to the sides! 

I think its totally gross to hear someone going to the bathroom, so I have a shy bladder to ensure others don't go through the same pain.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I was trained for public urination by long car trips where I peed on the side of the road as a child.


ROFL!!!!! 

My brother used to sing "rain for the ants, rain for the ants" while he did that.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I sometimes wait for no one to be in the public restroom if i'm not desperate. Otherwise I hope someone has the dryer or taps on. Usually when I am dating someone I grab some loo roll and put it down the loo before I pee. It's not as noisy that way.


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

i guess im a shy person anyway, tho i tend not to be


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

It's not my bladder that's shy. If I have to pee, I have zero problem.... But *ahem* elimination of other waste...that's another story. I've been known to visit multiple bathrooms at work to try and find privacy!


----------



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the greatest thread ever lol. From someone who has suffered from this for ever its great to make light of something so painful. I find the funniest things for me are the ones that are so true. Oh BTW some people you would never have dreamed of suffer from this as well like Howard Stern:shocked:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Zero11 said:


> It is based on this:
> 
> 
> and now it is sexist :laughing:
> ...


----------



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dont worry man I dont see anything sexist about your comment. Its a proven fact that this afflicts men way way more than women. Wow! I cant tell you how much I can relate to the road trip thing:sad: my ISTJ father who was extraordinarily strict when I was little made road trips living hell for me and even got irate with me over it. Going places with friends was always a painful time as I had to be creative to be comfortable to go, its one of my biggest reasons I dont hang out with anyone anymore. Even at work I keep my distance from getting too close because it leads to going out to lunch with another person and if you say you have to stop and use the bathroom real quick 99% of the time they will follow you and then they "politely" wait for you which is actually doing more harm than good unfortunately. I first experienced it when I was in 2nd grade and it was soo bad that I had some sort of surgery to enlarge a tube up by my bladder to help, but of course it didnt because that wasnt the cause. I recently bought a book on this called Shy Bladder Syndrome: Your Step-By-Step Guide to Overcoming Paruresis and it has excellent reviews on Amazon, I just havent found someone I am comfortable with yet to be the supportive role it requires. It would take a pretty understanding friend or brother to do that.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

ruger141 said:


> Dont worry man I dont see anything sexist about your comment. Its a proven fact that this afflicts men way way more than women. Wow! I cant tell you how much I can relate to the road trip thing:sad: my ISTJ father who was extraordinarily strict when I was little made road trips living hell for me and even got irate with me over it. Going places with friends was always a painful time as I had to be creative to be comfortable to go, its one of my biggest reasons I dont hang out with anyone anymore. Even at work I keep my distance from getting too close because it leads to going out to lunch with another person and if you say you have to stop and use the bathroom real quick 99% of the time they will follow you and then they "politely" wait for you which is actually doing more harm than good unfortunately. I first experienced it when I was in 2nd grade and it was soo bad that I had some sort of surgery to enlarge a tube up by my bladder to help, but of course it didnt because that wasnt the cause. I recently bought a book on this called Shy Bladder Syndrome: Your Step-By-Step Guide to Overcoming Paruresis and it has excellent reviews on Amazon, I just havent found someone I am comfortable with yet to be the supportive role it requires. It would take a pretty understanding friend or brother to do that.


 
Yeah I had problems with it during probation as well, lol. I would have to piss in a cup with some douche standing right behing me watching me. I would have no problem dropping my pants in front of them and letting them determine that I have no fake piss on me and then be allowed to piss in privacy. But with teh guy right in the room with me...no. I had to drink shittons of fluids just to get my bladder to be almost bursting so when I finally had to 'do it' my body would give me no other choice....but even then it would only go long enough for me to get a proper 'sample', then it'd lock up again and I would give the dude my cup to study. Once released I would then go straght to the bathroom and take a five minute piss in peace, lol. (thats a long ass fuckin piss too. Sit there for five minutes while watching the clock and imagine having to piss so bad you could piss that entire time)


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

My initial reaction to this was: How could piss bags be shy?

but then I got it


and Nope.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I voted yes because normally I have a really hard time peeing in like public situations except when I'm drunk then it's easy. This made me conclude that it's a confidence issue but it's so weird. I am aware of my confidence issue when I'm trying to pee and it ain't working. I'd have no problem with walking around naked in public but for some reason pee does not want to come out my peenor when I'm around people. It really baffles me.

I'm not ashamed to admit it either, I've told friends etc when they wondered why I took a stall etc (no one has to 'poop' twice an hour). It's just really weird, probably underlying problems that I'm not yet aware of. Life is a drag but heh.


----------



## au contraire (May 5, 2012)

Hello. My name is au contraire and I am one of the weird. I stake out public bathrooms before i enter to make sure nobody is in there. Stare at the bulletin board, the flowers, whatever, pretend I'm doing something until I am pretty sure nobody is in there. Usually I get in and there is some guy with pants around his ankles in the last stall. WTF man???

I love Subway restaurants because they always have private, one person restrooms. If I'm working in an office (rare) I excuse myself after break, after everyone else has returned from the pissoir. Mostly I avoid public latrines like the plague because of Last Stall Guy. Doesn't really matter if its #1 or #2, I just need privacy. However if I am in midstream at a urinal, I can usually keep going if someone arrives. Its just getting it started that is nearly impossible if someone is present. If I have only just got started and someone arrives, it clamps off. And that hurts, man. 

I remember going to baseball games as a kid and wandering into the bathroom to discover "the piss trough". I was mortified. 

The bright spot is, I have developed superhuman bladder control. I can hold it for hours after I reach the point where I think I cant hold it any more.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't have a shy bladder but I do generally try to be quiet and aim to the sides of the toilet bowl. I'm not sure why. As for #2...I guess I am a shy shitter, but I kind of hope other people are too.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol! I love this thread! :crazy:

I have suffered from this shy bladder problem my whole life. I always thought it was just me until I started reading the other posts. I had no idea it was so common. I'm not a guy, but if I were I would *NEVER* use a urinal no matter how foreign it is to piss in a stall. But that's just me.

I can definitely relate to this:


au contraire said:


> The bright spot is, I have developed superhuman bladder control. I can hold it for hours after I reach the point where I think I cant hold it any more.


I avoid public restrooms at all costs. The only exception is when I'm having a woman leak. Unfortunately, that's not something that can be held. When I do use a public restroom I immediately scan the area to determine how many people are there. I try to always go into the farthest stall because it's usually the biggest and has a sink for me to kill time with. I always listen for the people and try to wait until they leave. I've been known to wait in a stall for half and hour because people kept coming and going almost on a continuum. If I don't have half an hour to kill, I wait for a really loud noise (a flush, the sink, the dryer, etc.) with which I can go in sync and no one will be able to hear me. (This is also true of using my feminine plumber products. Why do they have to make the god damn wrappers so loud? :frustrating: It's embarrassing enough for people to hear that I'm relieving myself, but when they hear that I'm trying to fix my leak...:blushed Sometimes the noise cuts out early and I'm not done yet. This sucks because I have to wait for another noise to occur to be able to finish my business. This is rare though because I thoroughly time every noise in my head before going and try to make sure that I'll have enough time to finish. If I don't I silently curse my timing and hope that a new noise will occur soon or people will leave soon because holding it _again_ is the worst feeling in the world. When there aren't really any loud noises or the noises aren't loud enough, I wait for someone else to go and proceed to harmonize. I was once in a situation where the restroom was empty except for me and another lady. We both suffered from shy bladders. I was not willing to go unless she went first and she was not willing to go unless I went first. You can see where the conflict arose. It turned into a waiting game. We literally sat there holding it and silently praying that the other would go first...or that someone else would walk in and just happen to make a really loud noise. It turned into a competition. I was the master of bathroom ninjas and would not be defeated by a bladder mortal. After about 15 minutes holding it while trying to remain composed and refrain from doing the pee pee dance on the seat, she finally admitted defeat and I matched her tune in sync. Obviously, when we were done I didn't come out. (Come to think of it, I don't like to leave the restroom in general when people are there either, unless they are in the stalls and can't see me leave. ) The last thing I wanted was to see her and have her see me after that embarrassing and ridiculous competition. Instead, I waited for her to leave and hoped that she thought she was psychotic and that there was really no one in the bathroom but her. Usually, I'm so quiet that other shy bladder people think they're alone. This was the one instance where that wasn't the case...but I still won! Lol. (Bathroom Wars - that oughta make a hit TV series...don't ya think? :laughing

I never understood why most people I know like to go to the bathroom in groups. It creeps the hell out of me. Sometimes they ask me to go to the bathroom with them and I ask _why?_ They look dumbfounded and always reply _because I have to go._ This always makes me think _well, what does this have to do with me? _I then reply _but I don't have to go_ even if I do because going with someone who knows me is even worse than going with strangers. Then they come back with _please, just come with me and you can wait outside the stall._ *Thinking: ..._because that's so much fun, right?_* :dry: I reluctantly agree as they won't take no for an answer. Then as they're in the stall and I'm patiently waiting for them to finish so we can get the fuck out because the sight of toilets is making me have to go, they insist on striking up some kind of inane conversation. *head explodes :frustrating: _Ugh! I hate small talk and you expect me to engage in such meaningless conversation in the middle of a public restroom where everything is ten times as awkward to begin with?_* I once asked a group of peers why women generally like to go to the restroom in groups and their collective response was because it was "safe". They argued that there was less of a chance of getting robbed or raped when you're with a group. :dry: _Because there are really malicious men waiting to rob/rap you in the women's restroom_... Obviously, that conversation didn't really go anywhere. The men generally denied having or wanting to go to the restroom in groups. I like their stance better.


----------



## au contraire (May 5, 2012)

I once went to a party at a friend's house. I asked to use the bathroom, and she said sure, its that room right there (points to room that opens from the main party room). The room with the short curtain instead of a door. She smiled and waited to see my reaction. Hell, I'm an INFP there aint no reaction unless I want you to see a reaction. I coolly nodded thanked her as if it were no big deal.

Having shown what unflappable stuff I'm made of of course I HAD to go in there at that point, but of course nothing happened with people milling about 5 feet away behind a freaking curtain. And surely they knew that, lol.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

au contraire said:


> I once went to a party at a friend's house. I asked to use the bathroom, and she said sure, its that room right there (points to room that opens from the main party room). The room with the short curtain instead of a door. She smiled and waited to see my reaction. Hell, I'm an INFP there aint no reaction unless I want you to see a reaction. I coolly nodded thanked her as if it were no big deal.
> 
> Having shown what unflappable stuff I'm made of of course I HAD to go in there at that point, but of course nothing happened with people milling about 5 feet away behind a freaking curtain. And surely they knew that, lol.


Lol. I can never go in people's houses either. That's even weirder.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

So true I couldn't resist...


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> So true I couldn't resist...


LOL. That really sucks if that happens to anyone. :tongue:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> So true I couldn't resist...


More like that awkward moment when others nearby can hear no sound of you going to the bathroom....and yet you flush anyways to try to make them _think_ you did


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Roland787 said:


> More like that awkward moment when others nearby can hear no sound of you going to the bathroom....and yet you flush anyways to try to make them _think_ you did


ROFL! So true. I couldn't have said it better myself. So terribly true...:blushed:


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

Hahaha, this thread is making me laugh!

I definitely have a shy bladder, much like @INTJ_Eagle described. It's not _as bad_ though I suppose. :laughing: But I do try to avoid making any noises at all costs. 

I usually put paper in the toilet, or put the sink on (if there is one in the stall). Also I pretend to sneeze in the stall. :laughing: I'm not really as terrified of any other sounds other than the ...act itself, whatever it might be lol. 

A few days ago I had an entrance exam to a university I'm applying. We were allowed to go to restroom during the exam with a supervisor. . . And I really HAD to go (I drank a bottle of water right before the exam -__-) since my urge was sorta ruining my concentration.

...Soo in the restroom it's just me and the supervisor. I need to leave the door OPEN (to prevent cheating or something I guess lolz). And it's super silent. And she's just standing there a few metres away facing the other direction. . . IT WAS AWFUL Q___Q SHY BLADDER WAS SHY. Sadly I couldn't take forever of course, since the exam time was limited and I didn't seem to have enough time as it was... Lol. It was awful anyway. :laughing: I kept thinking "If I get in, will this woman forever remember me as the girl with the loud piss" LOL. And I tried to tell myself that it wouldn't matter and it was more important to just get it over with and do it and get back to the exam. 
...She'll probably remember me as the girl who took forever to go to the bathroom and was an exceptionally silent one at it too. XD I used excessive paper to silence uh things and fidgeted a lot to mask any noises lol hahaha.



I have this one friend who...is very very _very_ LOUD. I don't understand it. It's really awkward to go to the bathroom with her lol. And it's every single time... I don't understand how she's not embarrassed of it. She'll ask me to go to the bathroom with her (I don't understand this either..) and then she'll pee SUPER LOUDLY EVERYTIME. It's like friggin Niagara Falls! Everytime it sounds like she's been holding it for a week... 

Okay this is really mean but I admit it...Once I even used my cell phone to tape her peeing caus I still find it so hilariously awkward how someone can pee so loudly. It's like she aims right at the middle of the water with Blastoise force... In public restrooms....Everytime... For the 10 years I've known her. :laughing:


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

@_Tenshi_ You used four ':laughing:' faces in your post. My reaction:









Bladder confident people truly amaze me. They are the eight wonder of the world.

I once had an ASL teacher who came to class with a roll of toilet paper and walked around the room telling each student to take as much toilet paper they use when they go to the bathroom. Yeah, awkward. Most of us just took a bland amount quickly so others didn't have enough time to look. (It was for an upcoming monologue exercise.) But a few students insisted on arguing with the professor claiming that it "depends on the situation". We were all like _Eww!! Professor?!! _







It was pretty hilarious though and kind of shocking to see how much more and less other people used compared to you. In the end we had to create a monologue with a number of sentences equal to the number of squares on our piece of toilet paper. The values ranged from 3 to 18. I've been counting my squares ever since. Lol. Surprisingly, I'm pretty consistent. 

(The next time you go to the bathroom you know you're going to start counting your squares out of curiosity because of this post. Ah, the manipulative power of the curiosity curse! At least I won't be the only counter anymore...lol)


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh and I also forgot to mention how awesome Japanese toilets are... When I was in Japan I noticed that most of the public restroom toilets had a specific ringtone button thing that you could press. Then there'd be music or fake flushing noises to mask your own LOL. 

Regular stores also sold this small feminine looking keyrings that had a button in them you could press to play a ringtoneas well... For the same purpose lol...


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Have you ever lived in a first floor apartment and heard the toilet flush or the shower turn on in the apartment above you? This is so awkward and one of the reasons why I prefer first floor apartments. I once live in a place where the walls/ceilings were so hollow that I could actually hear what 'type' of business my neighbors were engaging in (either that or they were just super loud users like @_Tenshi_ described). It doesn't bother me so much to hear other people go, but if I can hear them I often fear that they can hear me. :blushed:

It's quite amusing when I hear them go at funky times like 3:00 in the morning! :laughing: (Ah, the qualities of apartment life...)


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

This thread is greatly amusing me. My thanks.

On topic, though: As a child I did not have a shy bladder, I got one in my teenage years, but in recent years I relaxed again and I would not say I have a shy bladder anymore.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

Wherever possible, I avoid public toilets. Since I've been in high school, I probably went to the toilets... twice, and one of those was to pick up something I'd forgotten the first time. Whenever I do use public toilets, I go into a restroom. I absolutely HATE urinals. I don't think I've ever done anything other than a piss in the toilets, and I use paper, not aiming at the centre of the bowl, etc. to limit any sign of life within the cubicle. I can't explain why. I just don't like it. At home I have absolutely no issues at all, though.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Shy bladder I do not have!
When I have to pee, I have to pee. It's not healthy to hold it in for too long or stop mid-stream. I'm sure you all know, but I'm reminding us all.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this thread for over 3 months. I've been predicting that pretty soon we'll see correlations b/w bathroom habits and MBTI  

Oh well ... I don't have much of a shy bladder - I can pee whereever


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't have a shy bladder in the sense that I can't pee when other people are around, however if people are waiting on specifically me to finish then I can't, I voted yes


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

For some strange reason, I find it easier to go in the dark. If people are around and I have no choice but to go, I sometimes close/cover my eyes so it can be dark and I can go more easily. If possible (when I'm home or at someone else's house) I'll even turn off the lights...lol.


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a shy bladder, but I've gotten better as I've gotten older. 

I'm a guy and I hate-hate-HATE the lack of privacy you're expected to put up with in men's rooms. The between urinal "privacy panels" if they exist at all are tiny. How would women feel if they walked into the bathroom and there was one toilet with a stall then two toilets with teeny panels separating them? They'd get angry! But no, men should be happy peeing into a big trough with no separation. Why can't they just put urinals in stalls? Is that so hard?

And if you need to use the can there's often just one toilet and two urinals. You have to keep walking in and out until the toilet opens up. THEN you sit there trying to go as other guys walk in and out waiting for the toilet to open up.


----------

